# Best Selling Manga of 2007 (Japan)



## Codde (Dec 31, 2007)

Link removed



> One Piece #46 - Eiichiro Oda
> NANA #18 - Ai Yazawa
> Nodame Cantabile #17 - Tomoko Ninomiya
> Naruto #37 - Masashi Kishimoto
> ...




The top 3 aren't surprising, but I find the rest a bit odd. Very different from last years, considering all those Shounen (save for One Piece) listed didn't even make it in the top 20, and there's a lack of popular non-Shounen Jump series like Evangelion and Pluto that outdid also.

Aside from that, I'm assuming that unless the other series got a pretty big boost in sales this year, they're only listing one volume per series. When considering the fact that a volume of Nana would probably have sales around 300% that of Gintama (and probably nearing double that of Naruto even), you'd expect all volumes released prior to the end of the year would rank higher. Though even those released towards the end should place higher considering how most volumes seem to be sold within the first few weeks

Though Oricon is well known company for supplying statistics (for music at least), hopefully another more comprehensive list is released covering the top 100 or so.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2007)

Good find Code, I always look forward to your lists.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 31, 2007)

D. Gray-Man being there is VERY surprising to me.


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 31, 2007)

I didn't know NANA was this popular.  But it should be. =D


----------



## ez (Dec 31, 2007)

I wonder what the numbers (e.g. #46, #18) represent D: previous rank? The list is full of very familar titles. The only one i haven't heard much off is Nodame Cantabile. It surprises me that Bleach is still up there in sales. I guess Kubo can't go wrong with the Japanese audience.

as a side note, I feel like checking out Nana now.


----------



## Lenalee (Dec 31, 2007)

It's nice to see that Fullmetal Alchemist has some good popularity in Japan. I don't know what Nodame Cantabile though. ._.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 31, 2007)

Never heard of 2,3 and 10


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 31, 2007)

ezxx said:


> I wonder what the numbers (e.g. #46, #18) represent D: previous rank? The list is full of very familar titles. The only one i haven't heard much off is Nodame Cantabile. It surprises me that Bleach is still up there in sales. I guess Kubo can't go wrong with the Japanese audience.
> 
> as a side note, I feel like checking out Nana now.


I assumed it was the best selling volume or something.

And it cant be the previous rank sine that would mean One Piece was 43rd


----------



## Codde (Dec 31, 2007)

ezxx said:


> I wonder what the numbers (e.g. #46, #18) represent D: previous rank?


They're the volume numbers.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2007)

Code isn't there one more independent list of Best Selling of 2007 coming out soon?  Or is this the main one?


----------



## DideeKawaii (Dec 31, 2007)

All i can say is that Bleach lost....

Never checked REborn though, might check for the serie.


----------



## Codde (Dec 31, 2007)

Thugnificent said:


> Code isn't there one more independent list of Best Selling of 2007 coming out soon?  Or is this the main one?


I'm not sure, though Bunkyodo released a list last year (top 300 volumes).

Not sure if it's just sales from their stores, but their weekly rankings are generally the same as other rankings, so probably a more general list.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Dec 31, 2007)

I did not expect Nodame Cantabile to do THAT well. 

 This is quite awesome. :3 

 Nodame Cantabile is an incredible manga, and it shows that there is some interest in classical music from young people.

 ...or maybe that was just the volume where Chiaki and Nodame kissed.


----------



## Fran (Dec 31, 2007)

Awesome...HxH made it up there ^^


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2007)

Code said:


> I'm not sure, though Bunkyodo released a list last year (top 300 volumes).
> 
> Not sure if it's just sales from their stores, but their weekly rankings are generally the same as other rankings, so probably a more general list.



Yeah I think that was the list, hopefully we'll see that list pop up sometime in the near future.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jan 1, 2008)

What was the list for last year?


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 1, 2008)

I can't believe Naruto and Bleach made the list but Steel Ball Run didn't


----------



## Codde (Jan 1, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> What was the list for last year?


Link removed


----------



## Shiraishi (Jan 1, 2008)

Death Note dominated last year.


----------



## KazeYama (Jan 1, 2008)

Not really surprising since DN was such a big hit and it was a short running series so a lot of people would buy it as soon as it comes out. 

OP dominates as usual though. I'm surprised Naruto did so well though considering how crappy part two has been. I've never even heard of NANA before, though considering its a shoujo that isn't really surprising.


----------



## Namikaze_Itachi (Jan 1, 2008)

naruto is 4th?
i thought it would be fighting for 1st spot with One Piece


----------



## Six* (Jan 1, 2008)

I can really understand that NANA is in 2. it's very well written. 
it's amazing because that's considering its a mature manga. and mostly older teens and adults read it.

i mean how many kids bought one piece.... along w/ adults?


----------



## Mori` (Jan 1, 2008)

6: Hunter X Hunter #24 - Yoshihiro Togashi

and that is why he can get away with taking breaks xD

shame to see one piece dominate again, always nice to see fma up there and gintama getting in on the action at 10


----------



## Shiraishi (Jan 1, 2008)

One Piece, is still, by far the most popular series in Japan.

Death Note is still huge, though; you could see why it made such a huge splash in Japan. It's spawned almost everything imaginable for a manga. It's live action movies also sell amazingly in Japan.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 1, 2008)

It's nice to see (though not surprising) Hunter x Hunter doing so well. If it was marketed better and was accompanied with regular, qualitative serialization it would most certainly be in the top 3 (of shounen).


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 1, 2008)

> 7 Bleach #28 - Kubotite
> 8 D.Gray-man #10 - Katsura Hoshino
> 9 Katekyo Hitman Reborn! #13 - Akira Amano



 **


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm really surprised to see DGM on there.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jan 1, 2008)

bleach is higher than DGM? whatever.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jan 1, 2008)

Code said:


> Link removed



Thanks.
It seems that the top 10 series ranking there are
1. Death note
2. NANA
3. OP
4. Nodame Cantibile
5. Pluto
6.Bleach
7.FMA
8. Naruto
9. HxH
10. NGE


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 1, 2008)

Damn never heard of NANA, it's that popular, what's it about?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 1, 2008)

Bleach > FMA?!

Blasphemy!


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 1, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Bleach > FMA?!
> 
> Blasphemy!



no my friend It's Japan.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 1, 2008)

Seeing this list makes me want to start reading Nana someday.


----------



## Six* (Jan 1, 2008)

Here's the introduction chapter of nana.

it's a mature love story, and it's also music-centered.


----------



## MdB (Jan 1, 2008)

Ugh... Bleach...


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 1, 2008)

I saw the live action movie for Nana, it was really good. What made it stand out to me was that I usually only watch action stuff so it was weird seeing that I liked it so much. I should really check out the manga sometime. 

Overall I'm happy with that list. Some series I recognize, others I do.


----------



## Slips (Jan 1, 2008)

Bollacks HxH in on there 

Wish those Japanese would stop buying it then the lazy sod may get back to work


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice list, I'm not a One Piece but I'm not suprise its first.


----------



## Morpheus (Jan 1, 2008)

Very nice, especially about OP being 1st, and DGM, KHR and HxH being on the list.

*HOWEVER*

Where is Berserk, Hajime no Ippo or JJBA 
Vinland Saga too, though only 5 vols out so i'm not surprised.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah, I too wondered where the heck were Berserk and HnI. I don't know about JJBA though.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 1, 2008)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> I can't believe Naruto and Bleach made the list but Steel Ball Run didn't


Life's a bitch when people doesn't like the same shit as yourself ey?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 1, 2008)

I think HxH is the only manga that can compete with OP if Yoshihiro Togashi worked more


----------



## Ari (Jan 1, 2008)

Naruto should be #1.


----------



## Shikashi (Jan 1, 2008)

Allen said:


> Naruto should be #1.


LMAO!

Okay, whatever. Moonspeakers have weird tastes, not enough Berserk in there.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 1, 2008)

Oda stays doing it big.

One Piece = The King


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Life's a bitch when people doesn't like the same shit as yourself ey?



I just can't get over how generic, cookie cutter shit can beat out true gems of awesomeness and originality. Even parts 1 and 2 of JJBA (which are basically a rehash of FotNS) have more originality than Bleach does.


----------



## Monna (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny how Japan likes shit like Nana and Bleach.

Anyway I agree, it needs more JJBA: Steel Ball Run.


----------



## Morpheus (Jan 2, 2008)

Allen said:


> Naruto should be #1.


 




KLoWn said:


> Life's a bitch when people doesn't like the same shit as yourself ey?


 
You should try reading it, you'll love it 
not kidding though


----------



## kaz (Jan 2, 2008)

Definitely impressed with D.Gray-man on that list.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 2, 2008)

Sieglein said:


> You should try reading it, you'll love it
> not kidding though


I've already started


----------



## MdB (Jan 2, 2008)

Again, FUCKING BLEACH WITH ITS COPYPASTA SHIT OF EPIC FAIL.


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2008)

what the hell, Nana and nodaime sucks D: how can they sell that good?


----------



## Codde (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd personaly say that Nodame Cantabile is one of the better mangas on the list.


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2008)

i'd have to disagree.


----------



## Smokeyjay (Jan 2, 2008)

Code said:


> I'd personaly say that Nodame Cantabile is one of the better mangas on the list.



I agree.  I think Nana and Nodame Cantabile are the betters ones on the list as well.

I stopped reading Nana a while back though-got too girlish for my taste.

Beserk shouldn't be on the list considering the long ass break that Miura is taking.


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2008)

^
it's the sells not the "best manga-ka"


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jan 2, 2008)

Bleach is such shit. How did it make top 10. Then again these are the same people who created 2 girls 1 finger.


----------



## Jin-E (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool, 2 of my top mangas are in the top 5.

(Nana&Naruto)


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 3, 2008)

Naruto infront of FMA..

OP deserves the top spot though.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 3, 2008)

Kweck said:


> Naruto infront of FMA..


I feel ya



> OP deserves the top spot though.


JoJo's Bizarre Adventure>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>One Piece


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Jan 4, 2008)

Naruto is 4th? 

I really need to start reading Bleach One Piece again. 
It sounds so sick, but I never stick with the chapters too long before skimming.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 4, 2008)

Glad to see Hitman breaking the top 10!


----------



## Hexa (Jan 4, 2008)

It's because Death Note and Nodame Cantabile didn't have successful anime this year that made people gobble up the manga.


At least in its first two weeks, Naruto volume #37 had the lowest sales of any volume since volume #21 and was well off from its peak.  Well, that was the trend at least.


The last bit of data for each series isn't as certain, but for the three most popular shounen (at least on here):




Also, I'm with Code.  I find the Oricon ratings a bit suspect.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not a OP-fan(yet?) but I have to say that it owns the rest


----------



## El Torero (Jan 5, 2008)

YAI! GINTAMA IS IN TH3 TOP-10!


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 5, 2008)

Crazy Japanese. I can't beleive Naruto is over FMA, and I like Naruto more than FMA. But FMA is, put simply, the better story.


----------

